# [gelöst]halbe Installation / LVM reaktivieren?

## uhai

Ich habe mit der Live-DVD neue Hardware einrichten wollen. Ich wollte LVM gleich miteinrichten. Verwendet habe ich das amd64-Handbuch und die LVM2-Anleitung http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/lvm2.xml.

Nach dem Reboot habe ich festgestellt, dass die grub.conf wohl fehlerhaft ist, der Rechner ist nicht hochgefahren. Also Start von der Live-DVD. Allerdings kann ich die LVM/Veryeichnisse nicht mounten. Wie mus ich vorgehen? Ist das so richtig:

1. booten mit "gentoo dolvm"

2. modprbe dm-mod

3. vgscan --mknode

4. vgchange -a y

5. mount /dev/vgtuxilo/usr /mnt/gentoo/usr....

```
livecd gentoo # mount /dev/vgtuxilo/usr /mnt/gentoo/usr  

mount: special device /dev/vgtuxilo/usr does not exist

```

Die vg habe ich vgtuxilo genannt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (war schon spaet gestern). Wie bekomme ich LVM mit der Installation wieder zum laufen (chroot)?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Jan 23, 2010 8:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

Siehe die genannte Anleitung Punkt 3.

Vermutlich heißen die Mountpounts nur anders als von dir angenommen.

ls -l /dev/mapper/

ls -l /dev/lvm*

----------

## uhai

```
livecd gentoo # ls -l /dev/mapper

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Jan 19 20:34 control -> ../device-mapper

```

```
livecd gentoo # ls -l /dev/lvm*

ls: cannot access /dev/lvm*: No such file or directory

```

Ich steh auf dem Schlauch. Was meinst Du mit Punkt 3 der Anleitung? vgscan --mknodes habe ich gemacht, ohne das ich weiterkomme.

Mache ich erst chroot auf mein neues System oder muss ich die lvm-Partitionen zuerst mounten? Eigentlich doch zuerst mount, dann chroot, oder? Kann ich den Namen der angelegten vg sehen?

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Was sagt ein ls -l /dev/vg0

Wenn du von der DVD startest, denke daran dolvm zu setzen (wäre auch in der Installation von nutzen, if you use genkernel.  :Wink: )

----------

## uhai

Start von der Live-DVD 10.1 mit gentoo dolvm habe ich. Statt genkernel mache ich make menuconfig... Da ist LVM enthalten nahc o.g. anleitung. Der Kernel von der HD startet jedoch nicht, weil grub.conf einen Schreibfehler enthält...

In /dev/ taucht vg gar nicht auf....

Da liegt der Hund wohl begraben...

uhai

Eigentlich könnte ich doch grub.conf ohne Chroot ändern, oder? Ich muss ja nur das Boot-Verzeichnis mounten...

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Eigentlich könnte ich doch grub.conf ohne Chroot ändern, oder? Ich muss ja nur das Boot-Verzeichnis mounten...

 

jo kein problem. kein chroot notwendig ist ja nur ne textdatei die du bearbeitest.

----------

## cryptosteve

Das Du die grub.conf quasi 'on-the-fly' mit der Taste 'e' im grub-Screen bearbeiten kannst, ist Dir sicherlich bekannt, oder? Da geht für Kernel- und Devicenamen oft auch Tab-Completion.

----------

## firefly

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Das Du die grub.conf quasi 'on-the-fly' mit der Taste 'e' im grub-Screen bearbeiten kannst, ist Dir sicherlich bekannt, oder? Da geht für Kernel- und Devicenamen oft auch Tab-Completion.

 

aber nicht persistent. Die Änderung ist beim nächsten Start wieder weg

----------

## cryptosteve

 *firefly wrote:*   

> aber nicht persistent. Die Änderung ist beim nächsten Start wieder weg

 

Ja, klar. Aber es ist gut geeignet, um Schreibfehler zu Testzwecken zu korrigieren oder mit Devicenamen rumzuspielen. Vor allem kann man leicht erkennen, wie grub 'die Sache sieht'.

Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Ich hatte es nur als Ergänzung gedacht.

----------

## uhai

Die grub.conf habe ich geflickt, war einfach. Dummerweise habe ich die vorgestern gesetzten Passwoerter fuer root und user inywischen vergessen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Also doch wieder mit Live-DVD und chroot. Kann ich meine vg-namen irgendwo sehen? Ich denke, ich habe mir da einfach was falsches gemerkt....

```
livecd gentoo # pvs -av

    Wiping cache of LVM-capable devices

  PV         VG   Fmt Attr PSize PFree DevSize PV UUID

  /dev/loop0          --      0     0    2.53G

  /dev/ram0           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram1           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram10          --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram11          --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram12          --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram13          --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram14          --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram15          --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram2           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram3           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram4           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram5           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram6           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram7           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram8           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/ram9           --      0     0    8.00M

  /dev/sda1           --      0     0   70.57M

  /dev/sda2           --      0     0   31.25G

  /dev/sda3           --      0     0  101.57G

```

uhai

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

wenn Du alle passenden Module geladen hast und ein 'vgscan ; vgchange -a y' hinter Dir hast, dann sollte einer der Befehle von slick zum Erfolg führen:

```
ls -l /dev/mapper/

ls -l /dev/lvm*
```

.

Viel Erfolg.

----------

## uhai

ok, das sieht hier so aus:

Start von Live-DVD

```
livecd gentoo # modprobe dm-mod

livecd gentoo # vgscan 

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

livecd gentoo # vgchange -a y

livecd gentoo # ls -l /dev/mapper

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Jan 21 06:32 control -> ../device-mapper

livecd gentoo # ls -l /dev/lvm*  

ls: cannot access /dev/lvm*: No such file or directory

```

```
livecd gentoo # modprobe lvm-mod

FATAL: Module lvm_mod not found.
```

Dann ist wohl etwas schief gegangen und ich fange nochmal an beim erstellen der vg, oder?

uhai

----------

## ScytheMan

ls -l /dev/lvm* der sollte wohl eher bedeuten

gib /dev/lvm ein und drück TAB und schau was er komplettieren will.

----------

## uhai

nix passiert....

brauche ich dazu bash-completion? Ich habr die Live-dvd hochgefahren.... ob tab da geht?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Ich denke, ich richte LVM2 einfach nochmal neu ein....

Erst Volume groups einrichten und logical Volumes mounten, dann chroot, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

<edit> Eben habe ich gesehen, dass keine Partitio mit ID 8e angelegt ist.... Daher kann ich auch keine Volumes finden... Da ist wohl etwas schiefgegangen.</edit>

uhai

----------

## uhai

Doch noch ein Problem:

```
livecd gentoo # pvcreate /dev/sda5

  WARNING: Ignoring duplicate config node: filter (seeking filter)

  Device /dev/sda5 not found (or ignored by filtering).

```

Aber fdisk sagt:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000aaf53

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           9       72261   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              10        4089    32772600   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3            4090       17348   106502917+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4           17349      121601   837412222+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5           17349      121601   837412191   8e  Linux LVM

```

Kann lvm denn keine extended partitions haneln?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> livecd gentoo # pvcreate /dev/sda5
> 
> ...

 

oder irgendeine filter Einstellung veranlasst pvcreate /dev/sda5 zu ignorieren, wie es in der ausgabe ja auch steht  :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

ich habe in der /etc/lvm/lvm.conf nur das cdrom gefiltert. Aber auch wenn ich alle Filteryeilen auskommetnere bleibt pvcreate erfolglos / gleiche Fehlermeldung

uhai

----------

## cryptosteve

Da noch gar keine echte Installationsarbeit stattgefunden hat, frage ich mich, ob es nicht wirklich sinnvoller wäre, nochmal komplett neu anzufangen. Ich habe kürzlich mein System aufgesetzt und hatte überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten. Ich musste nicht in lvm.conf rumwerkeln, keine besonderen Partitionstypen setzen, etc. Einfach eines der vielfach vorhandenen HOWTOs aus dem Netz gegriffen und fix durchgearbeitet. Ich habe mich dabei an http://www.kugelweiche.org/?p=160 gehalten, aber es gibt sicherlich auch viele andere Abhandlungen zu dem Thema. Ist allerdings nicht mein erstes FullDiskEncryption-Setup. 

Wichtig war für mich nach Durchsicht der HOWTOs im Netz nur, ob ich da noch selbst init-Skripte basteln muss. Muss man zumindestens bei Verwendung von genkernel ('genkernel --luks --lvm --menuconfig all') nicht. Funktioniert. Danke.

----------

## uhai

Verschluesselung klingt gut - da habe ich Potential fuer weiteren Murks....

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Da noch gar keine echte Installationsarbeit stattgefunden hat, frage ich mich, ob es nicht wirklich sinnvoller wäre, nochmal komplett neu anzufangen.

 Das denke ich eigentlich auch...

Uhai, du versuchst da nun seit ca vier Tagen den Wiedereinstieg in deine halbfertige Installation zu meistern...

Ich meine auch das du vermutlich einfacher sauberer und schneller vorankommst wenn du da noch mal komplett neu anfängst, und die Installation des Grundsystem möglichst in einem durchziehst... 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## uhai

ok, danke fuer 4 Tage Unterstuetzung. Ich habe das nochmal gemacht und bin bis zum aushaengen der logical volumes vor dem reboot gekommen. Leider bleibt eines eingehaengt, da ein Prozess noch zugreift:

```
(chroot) livecd ~ # umount /usr

umount: /usr: device is busy.

        (In some cases useful info about processes that use

         the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))

```

```
(chroot) livecd ~ # fuser -mv /usr

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/usr:                root       4131 ..c.. nano
```

Leider klappt kill 4131 nicht... Wie kann ich den umount fertigmachen?

uhai

----------

## firefly

versuch mal mit kill -SIGKILL <pid> dann sollte der prozess auf jeden fall beendet werden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ein Reboot beendet den Prozess im übrigen auch.  :Smile: 

Jaja, ich weiß, ist nicht der optimale Weg, .. andererseits fährt das Dateisystem auch nicht gleich zwangsläufig an die Wand, wenn man es trotzdem probiert. Bis zu diesen Statium ist eine Gentooinstallation ohnehin fix erledigt. Der langwierige Teil kommt ja erst mit dem Kompilieren des "großen Rests".

----------

## uhai

kill -sigkill hat funktioniert, danke firefly. Setsam nur, dass nano gar nicht sichtbar lief.....

Nuja, das System läuft nach dem reboot. Jetzt noch installierren...

Herzlichen Dank Euch allen für die Hilfe

uhai

----------

## cryptosteve

Hast Du denn nun mit oder ohne cryptsetup aufgesetzt?

----------

